# Cancel Movistar internet and mobile phone service



## jtodd5527 (Apr 11, 2018)

I search online and only find the link at [1] is seemingly what I am looking for. However after clicking the button Baja, it requires login which I do not have.

So I have a few questions:

* Normally how to cancel Movistar services including internet, and mobile phone? I have this question because I found on the internet[2] people (but it's been several years ago) complained that even the service is cancelled, Movistar continuously charges fee.

* Does cancellation require notice period? Just read [3] that seemingly requires 30 days?

I understand this forum is not Movistar service. But I can't find Movistar's English custom service[4]. So appreciate any information and suggestion. Thank you.

[1]. Atención al cliente y Ayuda - Movistar
[2]. Canceling Movistar fibre contract
[3].








Cancelling landline & internet with Movistar! - General Torrevieja discussion - Torrevieja forum - Costa Blanca forum in the Alicante province of Spain


Have signed up for a Telfy account which is being installed this week. I will need to cancel our account with Movistar which we have had for the past 9 yea...




www.costablancaforum.com




[4]. Atención al cliente y Ayuda - Movistar


----------

